# James Begg Society



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 17, 2008)

The James Begg Society website has added another site to its repertoire:

The James Begg Society
The James Begg Society: Larger Works Online

BTW, 2008 marks the 200th birthday of James Begg (born on October 3, 1808).


----------

